# Anyone been to wells fish pond lately?



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I use to go there a lot when I lived in chumuckla,but live in pace now and haven't been in a while.I use to fish the big stump pond,and had luck there several times.I'm not even sure if there still open.I was just checking to see if anyone had a bass report.I plan on taking my son somewhere If we get another 70 degree day.Thanks..Jason.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The pond usually opens sometime in March or the first of April but Mrs. Wells only opens it about 1 day a week anymore.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I called last year, they said they have'nt been open since Ivan. It was a shame too they had some good fish in there!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

They have been open since Ivan. They are closed for the winter, and should reopen April 1st, as this is what 

they do every year. Ms. Wells opens the ponds nearly every day after April 1st... Just call and check ahead

of time. I'm not sure of the number right off hand, but can get it if you need it.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have'nt been to that place in YEARS, we use to go every weekend and dad became real good friends with mrs.wells and her son.. We ended up getting into the private ponds and so fourth.. I miss those days..


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

From Cantonment. Where is this place?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It is located 5 miles south of Jay on hwy 89. I talked with Mrs. Well's grandson yesterday and he is not sure when they are going to open because she is sick.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Last year they were only open on Saturdays. I spoke with Mrs.Wells briefly and she said those are the only days they will be open. For those of you with kids I'll tell you this is a great place to take them. The secret to getting kids turned on to fishing at a young age is to take them places where they are guarunteed to catch fish. My 1yr old and 4yr old loved it last year and now 2 and5 they will be enjoying it again this year. My wife actually just asked me yesterday if we could go up there in a couple weeks. Here's the number I have in my cell for those of you that will want more information. I'm not sure if it has changed since last year though. 8506754717


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They were open Saturday but the large lake was muddy. I saw a few small bream caught and a few catfish. Not much action yet.


----------

